# Felony's last day



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

is today. Yesterday, I went to put a hot compress on her paw and she whimpered. She has never whimpered in her life. I took a good long look at her. If I control the pain, she won't eat. If I take her off the pain meds, she obviously is in pain. She isn't digesting her food as much as expelling it. She looked awful yesterday and I made the call.

She rallied again last night and today we've been blessed with one of the best days that she's had in a while. I've kept her on codeine, fed her cooked chicken, pupperoni and peanut butter and her eyes have been brighter. It was sunny for a bit so I took her for a walk by herself. She drank from the lake and performed a long wait and recall. She even chased a squirrel.

Tonight some friends come to say good-bye. My husband, son and niece and myself will all be with her tomorrow when she'll be euthanized at home. I'm so glad that today was a good day.

Goodbye, Felony the pit-bull, you have been my friend and I'll love you always.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

(((((((((((cyberhugs))))))))))))) from all of us in E. WA


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So glad you were able to have a good last day with her. So sad to say goodbye.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> (((((((((((cyberhugs))))))))))))) from all of us in E. WA



This. 

Tough days ahead. Hang in there.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

/hugs I know how it feels. I had to put my old guy, Dizan, down recently. It never gets any easier.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. Big, big, big hugs and doggy kisses. Yum, chicken and peanut butter.  Glad she'll be able to go at home. Again, very sorry for your pain, but it'll be the end of hers.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone. I just gave her another codeine and I'm going to take her out again while my husband picks up my son at work.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

so sorry for yall. good that u have 1 special happy memory on the last day. may Felony's soulrest in peace and may he run free chashin squirrels to his hearts content.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am truely so sorry for you. The love your dog must have for you for all the care you are giving.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<<<HUGS>>>>

You love her enough to help her through to the Bridge no matter your pain....I am sorry for your loss...

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No words can lessen your sadness. Just know that we understand and hope that the hardest part passes quickly.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am very sorry.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I am very sorry.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Doing the right thing is so hard. Love hurts. I am so sorry.

BIG HUGS!
Jan


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for you and your family. Keep your memories close and I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry, may your precious girl run free at the bridge untill you meet again someday. :rip:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

So sorry. Hugs.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm sorry too...bless your heart felony.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm very sorry. Your kindness and compassion during your dog's last days are commendable.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My thoughts are w/ you as you put Felony first. Glad today is a good day and you are able to have everyone say goodbye.
Maggi


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is never easy to let them go.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Things continue well, hearty breakfast and another walk this a.m., keeping the codeine constant but know it's time, she's sleeping with her electric blanket and if it touches her foot she whimpers. Vet will be here soon between 1:00 and 1:30. We've been fortunate to have such a good few days.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Thinking of you and Felony


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Even at the end she had flair. Felony is the first dog that the vet ever saw that kept chewing her bully stick through sedation until her very last breath. She looked like a puppy.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

So sorry to here. Loseing your best friend is one of the hardest things.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss. i can't imgaine having to make that decision, but i commend you for your bravery. may your pain and heartache pass quickly and leave only happy memories for you to cherish.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. May Felony rest in peace.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Even at the end she had flair. Felony is the first dog that the vet ever saw that kept chewing her bully stick through sedation until her very last breath. She looked like a puppy.


She went out with dignity and pride, doing what she loved with whom she loved.....they should all be so lucky. Much sorrow for your loss and many kudos for doing the right thing by your girl always. Thoughts are with you and many cyber hugs.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Felony. You gave her a gift of peace! She will always love you for that!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Felony. She left knowing that she is loved. No doubt she will be waiting for you at the bridge. You gave her a good life and allowed her to maintain her dignity. Things like this are never easy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Very sorry for the loss of your dear friend Felony.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

When you feel up to it, could you please post some pictures of Felony?

You gave Felony a great gift. I hope it gives you peace to know she is no longer in pain.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for asking Jan--I'll try to figure out how to do so in the next day or so. Just picture a completely breed standard APBT fawn female with black ticking who was deliriously in love with the world. Her tail eventually developed a little hook from continually wagging. Her paws were dainty and pointy and she had the softest ears. She was kind of a baby about her ears.

To every one, Thank You. The comfort here has been invaluable.


----------

